# Plastisol Transfers



## bret2973 (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking to see if anyone does this here on the post.. I have 13 shirts I need to do but the shirts are just dark enough I can't use the inkjet transfers ...they are 1 color back print and a chest crest..

approx 6 are yellow and 6 are black
with matching chest crest

thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you fill in your profile to show your location you will get better replies.....

Probably too few for plastisol transfers....Best bet would be cad cut heat press vinyl if the artwork allows...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Someone with a DTG would work too. 

Do you have 12 or 13 t-shirts.


----------



## bret2973 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have 12 but 1 extra in case

I live in NC ...I have been on here for awhile as I read alot from the posts just don't post often


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How many colours in the designs?.....


----------



## bret2973 (Dec 27, 2011)

8 will have just black on back and chest crest

4 will have yellow back and chest crest


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there a lot of fine detail in the designs?......If not, they may be able to be cad cut.....


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We would do a lot of one color vinyl for this type of order.
DTG with a white underbase would be another option.

All the big transfer companies can do small runs of vinyl. A little costly, or maybe not depending on how you priced the job.

Or you could try opague transfer paper and print your own and hand contour cut. Good pigment and neenah paper work ok for that.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

13 Plastisol transfers is very few. Would it be easier to screen print your t-shirts and color change for the different colors? 

Don't understand if you have two different images or different ink colors. Will you upload your images?


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have you priced out the job ordering more than what you really need. The more plastisol heat transfers you order is more money saved. People tend to only look at the price for transfers that they need. They forget that ordering more to get a better deal might actually save you money once you figure in the time you will spend if you are busy within your business with other things. Price it out and pick what is right for you.


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Why don't you just do it in vinyl. Easy Weed or something. If your doing inkjet transfers you must have a press and a cutter.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

He's not doing Inkjet, he's asking for Plastisol. Usually those are Screen Printed transfers.

Awe, just looked at his post. You're right he said he normally does Inkjet.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They do make Transfers for Dark Color Garments. We use Blue Grid if a customer requests transfers on dark garments.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes you can buy transfers for dark colored garments. Some inks require an under base. Most companies will have a color chart on their website indicating which colors need an under base. It is always a good idea to let a company know when you are printing on dark garments. Certain colors do not require an under base but a certain screen mesh size needs to be used to allow more ink to be applied to the transfer paper.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We haven't had an issue with an underbase for Inkjet Transfers. The Transfers are made of white ink any how.


----------

